# Camp Chef Clone 3-burner On Sale At Lowes



## coachcollins42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thought someone would like to know 
I just bought a Camp Chef sport grill 3-burner gas grill at lowes for $127.00. It came with the BBQ grill. Online or at basspro this would have cost over $300 easy. They make a quick connect for connecting to an RV and because it is low pressure i think it would work. We are thinking about going back and getting another one just to keep in the OB. Fired it up tonight and I think it is going to be a good little grill.

http://www.campchef.com/catalog/item/1/12/...pane+Stove.html

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=prod...&lpage=none


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice!! I like the quick disconnect hose. i should get one of those.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the heads-up on this stove. I was drooling over Schellshock's Camp Chef stove while we were at the Michigan rally. Does anyone have one of these knock offs that could report on it?

EDIT: After rereading your post, I see that you purchased it. Have you used it yet? How did you get it for $127? They are listed at $169 on Lowes web site.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Any body know if it will fit it the compartment under the couch (21rs)) looks a little big for the space but I would really like a better one than I have to fit that space.


----------



## coachcollins42 (Mar 6, 2007)

They are on ultra low close out at Lowes i guess. This model is actually made by Camp Chef but it does not say "Camp Chief" on it. I have looked at both and cannot tell any difference. All of the documentation in the box had Camp Chef on it. I plan on using it tomorrow night and will report back.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Patiently waiting for your review!!!
I am interested to know how the "removable" BBQ grill box worked out..









MaeJae


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Jake, you will love this stove/grill, especially for camping since the legs come off and it has a handle to carry it by.

I bought this one Sport Grill about 18 months ago at Lowe's for camping and am very happy with it. I think I paid $199 for mine back then, so $127 is a great price if you could use a 3 burner stove/grill at home or camping.

I added another tee in the gas line just beyond the quick connect for the outdoor stove that came with the outback and purchased the "natural gas" 10 foot extension hose (at Lowe's also) to connect the stove/grill to the propane manifold so I didn't have to carry the 20 lb tank along too ! I couldn't find it on the website, but it's in the grill accessory section and includes the quick connect fitting for about $30-35. The fitting alone at the local propane supply or RV store was $25-30, so it was a good deal. I was concerned about whether I still needed a regulator, but the stove works fine on the regulated pressure of the OB. Oh yeah, and the hose doesn't know the difference in natural gas and propane, so don't let that throw you.

I just added the 2 burner griddle, windscreen and carry/storage bags for the stove, grill and griddle. Glad I have the fifth wheel so all of it fits in the underbelly/basement area....don't know about storage in TT's, but if you have a Roo, no problem. If you have or get one of these and burn off the grease after grilling, don't let the temp get high enough to peg the thermometer (over 500 degrees) or it's toast. I now have a new thermometer and watch it more closely when burning off the grill.

Accessories can be purchased from here Outdoor Cooking dot com as they usually have the best prices and feature discounts from time to time....free shipping, Father's day sale, etc.

Now get your stove/grill and GO CAMPING.

P.S. Just saw MaeJae's post about how well does the "removable" BBQ box work.....works very well. It's a bit heavy since the grates are cast iron, but I like the fact that the openings are small enough that you can grill veggies without them falling thru and any drippings fall on a heat distribution plate and vaporize instead of collecting on the burner or stove down below. The BBQ box sits over the two leftmost burners, leaving the 3rd burner available for other cooking.

Sorry for the long post, but I think this stove/grill is GREAT for camping.

edit.....mine does say Camp Chef on the front panel of the stove and on the front left side of the grill box.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

We bought the Camp Chef 3 burner stove form Costco (the Expedition 3X) as well as the bbq box, griddle, and all the carrying cases. WE LOVE it (them)! We like to camp with my brother's family and it works great for doing those big meals together. It is a bit heavy for those trying to watch their cargo weight. So, if the knock-off is really a Camp Chef too, then I say get one!


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

It's not available in any of the Montana Lowe's.















Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## coachcollins42 (Mar 6, 2007)

OK here is the reviewof the BBQ box and grill.

I cooked 2 chicken halves this weekend and they turned out great. Also boiled some sweet potatoes on the 3rd burner. Added smoke flavor by putting a tin foil bag of pecan wood chips into the BBQ box and the chicken turned out great. Like everyone has said the grill and box are both heavy and together they are really heavy but to me that means that it is quality. I am considering buying another one just to keep in the RV so I dont have to take it out. The burners are only 30,000 btu so you will not have the JET option like a small single burner would but it did fine for me. Highly recommend. esp for $127 if you can it.


----------

